# Oris Chronoris - Review



## matus (Dec 16, 2009)

The Watch Forum was the very first place where I learned first things about the automatic watches. You all have been a big help. As I finally found what I was looking for I would like to share my opinions.

The review itself was posted on the Friends Of Oris Forum and I think it would make little sense to copy it all here, so please do not hesitate to have a look over to your colleagues;

So the review and photos are [B]HERE[/B]

**********

P.S. I have looked a bit around and did not find an explicit rule that would forbid linking to other forums. Should that be that be the case just please let me know and I will edit my post accordingly. I do not want to annoy anyone.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like the look of that oris.....very retro looking......even with the alvin stardust glove shot 

oh....and by the way....

*forum guidelines...*

*
*

*
*



> Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, or to other watch forums will be deleted.


*
*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Shawns right :

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=forums&module=extras&section=boardrules

But watch this space :bag:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> But watch this space :bag:


Changes afoot Jason?

Lovely watch Matus, congratulations. I've always had a soft spot for the Chronoris, mainly due to the 70's design influences I guess. You don't see too many around either which is a bonus.

I've heard some owners say that they're not very comfortable on the wrist, how are you finding it wears?

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## matus (Dec 16, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > But watch this space :bag:
> ...


I find the watch comfortable to wear, but I do not have other to compare to. I had a problem only when I have set the strap to fit tightly (I prefer the watch not to slide on my wrist) - than the inner metal part of the clasp pushed against my hand in uncomfortable way, but the main reason was in this case my skinny 6.5" wrist which forced me to set the strap to its shortest (!) position. Once I moved one step back it is all fine (and the watch does not move too much either)

***

I understand I did not follow the forum rules. I can not edit the original post anymore, but could submit a new post without a link to other forum - should I ?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Matus, always good to know for future reference.

With regard to breaking forum rules, if it really transgressed them I'm sure Jason or one of the other moderators would have been in touch to let you know. Hopefully your innocent mistake will be overlooked this time.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

An interesting review & great looking watch, If I`d had more spare cash I might of gone for one of those :yes:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I love those, absolutely superb and a great review, put the pics up on here at least!

:wub:


----------



## matus (Dec 16, 2009)

thank to moderators for kindly leaving my post - I will do it next time as it should be. I promise.

so - at least for the pics - here are they! Please note - these are the smaller versions (not to blow this forum).

If you want to see them larger, just click [B]HERE[/B]

BTW - in the above link you will find also some Oris Big Crown Date Pointer pics (in 32mm size)

The case looks wider relative to strap that it really is:










On my 6.5" wrist










Case and Movement










Dial close-up - I love the way the text is painted










The strap










No - I would not dare to open the Chronoris


----------



## matus (Dec 16, 2009)

more pics ...

My never used bike glowes (dream that did not come true - but I still have both kidneys!)










ditto










Compared to 32mm Oris Big Crown POinter Date of my wife (bought on the same day). Please make no conclusions about our relationship base on this image :lol:


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I think that's a great looking watch and one I've wanted to try for ages, but have never seen one on the high street.


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

johnbrigade said:


> I think that's a great looking watch and one I've wanted to try for ages, but have never seen one on the high street.


I'd look for one second hand as they represent good VFM. I had just posted that this watch was the one that disappointed me most as an owner. I really could not get on with it but the demand dictated I lost little.

I've seen a few go on TZ for what appears to be bargain prices although none for a while. HAven't Oris released a newer version in British Racing Green limited to so many numbers?


----------



## matus (Dec 16, 2009)

RLE said:


> johnbrigade said:
> 
> 
> > I think that's a great looking watch and one I've wanted to try for ages, but have never seen one on the high street.
> ...


Yes - there is a limited version called Chronoris Grand Prix Limited Edition, however it is quite a different watch. It is bigger (42mm versus 40mm), has a full spec Chronograph and small second at 9 o'clock, and GMT (separate date). Concerning the last feature - it must be one of the most elegant and usable GMTs I have seen. The LE version is limited to 1970 pieces and there is even a version in red gold (the same watch otherwise) limited to 70 pieces.

I have had the LE in hand and it is just an amazing watch too (you guys did get that I like my Chronoris, did you ..) but for my wrist it was just a tad too large/bulky and more than twice as expensive as the regular Chronoris (I got mine for 1250 â‚¬ from german AD) - my wife was really doing her best just saying "it is too large for you, darling" rather

than screaming at me that I am completely crazy contemplating watch for 2800 â‚¬ :sweatdrop: . Anyhow, a few days later I tried the Chronoris and did not look back.

The only time I take it off my wrist is sleeping and taking a shower. And that is the only weak point for me - watch at this price category just should be 100m WR no questions asked. One more reason to keep looking at TT1 :angel_not:

****

Actually - would you let us know what did not work for your on this watch? Was it just the optics or functionality?


----------



## hoi666 (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the orange of the Chronoris, it's gorgeous. I'd love an Oris like that, you're very lucky.


----------



## sted (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice looking and quite unique watch there mate!


----------



## matus (Dec 16, 2009)

hoi666 said:


> I love the orange of the Chronoris, it's gorgeous. I'd love an Oris like that, you're very lucky.


I think you nailed it. I indeed feel very lucky and thankful to have such a watch. The review is also a sort of an attempt to share at least a small piece of this happiness.

I will be more than happy to answer any questions that my review failed to answer.


----------

